# Dear - official



## Tamar

When I write an official mail/letter, how do I say Dear + (name of person) ?
And is it okay to write the first name alone?


----------



## Timidinho

Dear => Beste + name (normally only first name).

But if it is an offical letter, I dont know if you should start with "Beste ...".


----------



## Deeltjesversneller

If it were an official letter, I would use:
Geachte heer/mevrouw (surname)


----------



## Inèss2336

Dont forget to write the   " ,  "   after the name


----------



## Frank06

Deeltjesversneller said:


> If it were an official letter, I would use:
> Geachte heer/mevrouw (surname)





Inèss2336 said:


> Dont forget to write the   " ,  "   after the name


I don't know what you mean by "official" and hence I have no idea if you have to/should use the so-called BIN-norms (strictly) or not.

I do realise that this goes beyond the purpose of this forum, but if you use the BIN-norms, then you should write:

Geachte heer
Geachte mevrouw

[two lines, no comma]

Again, it all depends on how "official" your letter has to be.

Frank


----------



## Tamar

I must say,BIN-norms really made it clear!

Thanks guys


----------

